# blink eyes?



## hhtt

"blink eyes" ın Türkçe karşılığı nedir? 

"When you blink your eyes, you shut your two eyes."

Thank you.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Kırp*ıştır*mak.


----------



## themadprogramer

İngilize'de yummak diye bir kavram tam yok.
Onun yerine gözü yumduktan sonra açmaya "blink" diyorlar. 

Bu cümlede asıl demek istediği "Gözünü blink edince (açıp kapayınca) iki gözünü kapamış oluyorsun"

Not: blink aslında parıltı gibi bir anlamdan türetilmiştir. Kast edilen ışık görünce gözlerin kamaşmasıdır. Yani istersen kırpıştırmak yerine kamaştırmak da diyebilirsin


----------



## gocmenhakan

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> İngilize'de yummak diye bir kavram tam yok.
> Onun yerine gözü yumduktan sonra açmaya "blink" diyorlar.
> 
> Bu cümlede asıl demek istediği "Gözünü blink edince (açıp kapayınca) iki gözünü kapamış oluyorsun"
> 
> Not: blink aslında parıltı gibi bir anlamdan türetilmiştir. Kast edilen ışık görünce gözlerin kamaşmasıdır. Yani istersen kırpıştırmak yerine kamaştırmak da diyebilirsin


Yummak basitçe "close" olarak kullanılıyor, yani kapatmak. Kamaştırmak blink değil, "dazzle". *Blink *gözlerini hızlıca açıp kapamak anlamına gelir (to open and close both of your eyes quickly), yani kırpıştırmak. Eğer kırpmak anlmı verilecekse, o zaman "wink" kullanılır.


----------



## themadprogramer

yummak hususunda dediğin doğrudur;şayet close, cover, shut gibi çeşitli kelimeler vardır. Ancak benim dediğimse şudur ki bunların tümünde de göz yumularak da bir nesneyle de kapatılıyor olabilir. En yakın karşılık "shut their eyelids" diye göz kapaklarını kapadı demek.

dazzle da blink yerine kullanılabilir onu belirttiğin için teşekkür ederim.
göz kamaştırmak - Vikisözlük
Kabul ediyorum ki kamaştırmak sık sık kullanılan bir kelime değildir ama bana kalırsa kırpıştırmak kaş ya da kirpikleri istemlice oynatırken kullanılmaya daha uygun bir kelimedir.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Türkçe'de yummak kelimesi başka bir nesneyle kapatmak anlamı vermez bence. Çünkü elini yummak ifadesinde de elini kapatmak anlamı kendi içerisinde gerçekleştirilen bir eylemdir, başka bir nesneyle kapatmak anlamı çıkmaz. Dazle blink yerine *kullanılmaz, *ben o şekilde söylememiştim. Kırpmak ve kırpıştırmak arasındaki fark bence eylemin sürekliliği ve hızı ile alakalıdır.


----------



## themadprogramer

gocmenhakan said:


> Türkçe'de yummak kelimesi başka bir nesneyle kapatmak anlamı vermez bence. Çünkü elini yummak ifadesinde de elini kapatmak anlamı kendi içerisinde gerçekleştirilen bir eylemdir, başka bir nesneyle kapatmak anlamı çıkmaz. Dazle blink yerine *kullanılmaz, *ben o şekilde söylememiştim. Kırpmak ve kırpıştırmak arasındaki fark bence eylemin sürekliliği ve hızı ile alakalıdır.



İlk kısım zaten benim söylediğim şeyin aynısı, cümlelerim yanlış anlaşılmışsa affedersin.
Dazzle *her zaman *blink yerine kullanılmayabilir, ama bu cümleye uyuyor. (Mesela dazzling->kamaştıran ama blinking->yanıp sönen)
Son olarak da kırpmak/kırpıştırmak/kamaştırmak kelimelerinden hangisini kullanıcığını hhtt'ye bırakalım. Ama bana kalırsa cümleyi nasıl tercüme ettiğimize göre o üçünü de uyarlamak mümkündür.


----------

